
Counterfeit Food - zby
http://alexdanco.com/2020/02/01/counterfeit-food/
======
aurizon
A lot depends on customer complaints. The the people who copied the
restaurant's ID and menu serve good food, the harmed person is the original.
This is a lot like me making fake Coca-Cola - as long as I deliver a good
tasting clean product I could get away with this for ages. Now this restaurans
is aware, they could speak with the police or FBI(if it crosses state lines?).
If the police do not find a cause to proceed, he can sue them for "passing
off"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passing_off](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passing_off)

This might work based on a letter. Best way to go is make an order and get it
delivered to you and ask the delivery person (of course, video and plate
number etc) and ask him where he picked up the food - if he wiggles, tell them
you have his plate and video and you will call the IRS about his undeclared
income and the state about undeducted salaries - hopefully this will pursuade
him to speak up. If not, it gets harder as you will have to track them to
their lair. You may get by with a cease and desist letter that you find online
and adapt to your case and mail to them at their lair? This is an easy form of
copying for one of these 'container kitchens' that a lot of restaurants
already use to deal with voilume online orders.
[https://www.google.com/search?q=container+kitchens&oq=contai...](https://www.google.com/search?q=container+kitchens&oq=container+kitchens&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

Anyone who owns one of these can easily add other foods from other places -
even unwilllingly.

